# أفضل أنواع عسل السدر الجنوبي الذي يعتبر من أفضل و أجود أنواع العسل على الإطلاق



## عسل سدر (7 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمــن الرحيم​**السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​**قال تعالى: {ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاء لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} النحل69​*





*إخواني أخواتي رواد المنتدى, مرحباً بكم معنا في أفضل أنواع عسل السدر الجنوبي الذي يعتبر من أفضل و أجود أنواع العسل على الإطلاق.​**يعتبر عسل السدر الطبيعي معجزة من معجزات الله في الأرض فيه شفاء من كل داء ووقاية من جميع الأمراض بإذن الله عز وجل.​**وهو غذاء متكامل لجميع أجهزة جسم الإنسان.​**ولأهميته الكبيرة ذكره الله سبحانه و تعالى في كتابه ودل البشرية إلى هذا العلاج المعجز الذي شفى الله به كثير من الأمراض المستعصية.​**التداوي بعسل السدر​**قال الله سبحانه و تعالى دعوه للناس بالتداوي بالعسل : {ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاء لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }النحل69".​**وتأكيداً لهذا الاعتقاد أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به بأحاديث كثيرة منها : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو فيما معناه: " الشفاء في ثلاث : شرطة محجم أو شربة عسل أو كية نار، وأنا أنهى أمتي عن الكي ". أخرجه الشيخان وغيرهما.​**وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما جاءه رجل فقال: يا رسول الله إن أخي استطلق بطنه: فقال: " اسقه عسلاً " فسقاه ثم جاءه فقال: إني سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقا، فقال له ثلاث مرات ثم جاءه الرابعة فقال: " أسقه عسلاً"، فقال: لقد سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " صدق الله وكذب بطن أخيك."​*

*للرجل و للمرأة هل تعاني – تعانين من ضعف البنية, أمراض القلب, فقر الدم, الروماتيزم, التهاب المفاصل, التهاب الكبد المزمن, التهاب الحويصلة المرارية, الضعف الجنسي, العقم, الالتهابات الجلدية, الالتهابات الرئوية, اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي, الحموضة الزائد في المعدة, الأرق, الصداع العصبي, الالتهاب العصبي, ...................... .
​**للحامل: يفيد الحوامل أثناء الحمل والولادة ويعمل على علاج القيء و تقوية انقباض الرحم أثناء الولادة و مفيد للأطفال عند التسنين.​**للمرضع: مفيد للام المرضع حيث يعوضها ما تفقده من فيتامينات و أملاح معدنية و سكريات كما أنه يفيد الطفل حيث ( يزيد من إدرار اللبن, يزيد من المحتوى الغذائي و الأجسام المضادة بلبن الثدي, دعم مقاومة الطفل للأمراض).​​**للأطفال الرضع: يقوى مناعتهم و يقلل امن إصابتهم بالمغص المعوي.​**للأطفال: زيادة وزنهم, زيادة نسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم, علاج الإسهال المعدي و التبول لا إرادي, رفع كفاءة جهاز المناعة, مطهر للأمعاء, ملين لطيف.​*




*
...لدينا العلاج بإذن الله تعالى...
عسل سدر جنوبي أصلي و طبيعي 100%
الأصل في كل معاملاتنا الصدق و الأمانة و مخافة الله
إضافتاً لذلك فهذا العسل قد تم فحصة و تحليله في مختبر جودة العسل بالرياض و كانت النتائج نقي و خالي و طبيعي.
..أتعهد أمام الله بجودة العسل..
والله على ما أقول شهيد.
لدينا عسل سدر طبيعي و نقي و خالي من الشوائب




كيلو عسل سدر بـ 450 ريال فـقــط
التوصيل مجاني داخل المملكة عن طريق شركه الشحن فيد** لضمان سرعة الوصول وسلامة الطرد

لا تتردد بالإتصال علي ج:0553399916 

E-mail: [email protected]


شـعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارنـا
مـــخــــــــــــــــــــــافة الله
الـــجــــــــــــــــــــــــودة
الـــصـــــــــــــــــــــدق
الأمـــانـــــــــــــــــــة
الـــوفــــــــــــــــاء
رضـى الـعـمـيـل​*


----------



## عسل سدر (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أفضل أنواع عسل السدر الجنوبي الذي يعتبر من أفضل و أجود أنواع العسل على الإطلاق*

اضطرا بات القولون 


علاج اضطرا بات القولون : تأخذ ملعقة كبيرة من بذور الحبة السوداء الطبية وتخلطها مع ملعقة كبيرة أخرى من بذور الحلبة في كوب من الماء , وتعرض الخليط إلى النار حتى درجة الغليان لمدة ربع ساعة وبعد التدفئة قم بتصفية الخليط وضف إلى المحلول كمية مماثلة من عسل النحل واخلطه جيداً ومن هذا المزيج خذ ملعقتين كبيرتين كل صباح على الريق وكرر الجرعة أيضاً في المساء يومياً إلى أن تختفي الآلام .

و الله هو الشافي


شـعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارنـا
مـــخــــــــــــــــــــــافة الله
الـــجــــــــــــــــــــــــودة
الـــصـــــــــــــــــــــدق
الأمـــانـــــــــــــــــــة
الـــوفــــــــــــــــاء​


----------

